# Database Discussions > Sybase >  random query (SELECT)?

## Martin

Hi all,
can anybody help me with this:
I am using Sybase and trying to get data from table but every reload to get diferent order
this
SELECT * FROM something WHERE Some_ID=4

will result 5 rows

ID         Some_ID         Text
5            4             Anything
6            4             Anything
7            4             Anything
9            4             Anything
22           4             Anything

when I try to use this:
SELECT * FROM something WHERE Some_ID=4 ORDER BY RAND()

the result is same! order as well

what I do wrong? why this ORDER BY RAND() is not working?
thanks
martin

----------

